# Bleriot/Falcon Sculpture



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)

I figure it is time to take it up a notch .Although this thread will be centered on building the Bleriot model eventually it will become an element in a model/sculpture type piece that I am now planning.The sculpture is just about finished,now it is time to build the model.


----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)

This is a model of no particular scale but it gives you an idea about the finished piece.It is made from stuff that I had lying around the shop/studio.


----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)

Click on thumbnail for more pictures.:


----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)

I found this painting in a book on birds and blew it up to life size.It is almost a perfect profile view,so I made up a pattern and cut out it from a piece of tupelo wood.The eyes are museum quality glass.The feet I carved out of a epoxy covered brass wire.


----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)

Please click on thumbnail for more pics.


----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## JohnReid (Nov 8, 2008)

I have covered over the Italian with English.It drives me nuts to have two languages on a page.


----------

